# Doctor Who News some spoilers



## trappedslider (Jan 31, 2017)

http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/30/entertainment/peter-capaldi-leaving-doctor-who/index.html

Well, it normally happens when the head writer goes, like it did during RTD's time. Time to start speculating and making up those wish list of who you want to play the next Doctor.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 31, 2017)

Idris Elba
Philip Glenister
Dylan Moran
Jimmy Carr


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 31, 2017)

Think we may see Matt Smith come back in the role.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 31, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Idris Elba
> Philip Glenister
> Dylan Moran
> Jimmy Carr




David Morrissey
Helen Mirren


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2017)

Joseph Patterson!

Or Patterson Joseph. The man with the first name for a last name and a last name for a first.


----------



## wicked cool (Jan 31, 2017)

Its going to be someone young and good looking. under Tennant and Smith a whole new WHO generation was born. some really cool monsters (weeping angels) etc were created and people loved the companions

 Capaldi was great and theres been some very good episodes but this show has lost its way with the younger audience (13-25?). he resonated well with older viewers who wanted the classic feel back 

my guess is we get new showrunner, new dr, a new companion and a new Master. Michel Gomez is great but if you cast a young Dr you will also want a young foil. 

Big question is will DR who be a woman


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2017)

wicked cool said:


> Michel Gomez is great but if you cast a young Dr you will also want a young foil.




God, that would be a travesty. Michelle Gomez is utterly superb.



> Big question is will DR who be a woman




I strongly doubt it. However, I do believe the Doctor has a very good chance of being non-white this time round.


----------



## wicked cool (Jan 31, 2017)

is the current season wrapped and Capaldi had to release this statement before it leaked. 

The reason I would say Gomez would be replaced as her version is flirty and not sure how this will work with younger Dr (might look stranger than it was)


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2017)

wicked cool said:


> is the current season wrapped and Capaldi had to release this statement before it leaked.




They definitely hadn't filmed the Xmas episode yet.



> The reason I would say Gomez would be replaced as her version is flirty and not sure how this will work with younger Dr (might look stranger than it was)




Yes, I understood you.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 31, 2017)

Morrus said:


> God, that would be a travesty. Michelle Gomez is utterly superb.
> 
> I strongly doubt it. However, I do believe the Doctor has a very good chance of being non-white this time round.




Agree on Michelle Gomez. She's magic.

Do you have any actors you would consider front runners, if they do go non Caucasian? Idris Elba is the first who comes to mind, but he seems to be on everyone's list. I don't have enough of a grasp on current British TV to speculate, so I'm interested in your view.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 31, 2017)

Naveen Andrews.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0004710/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 31, 2017)

Other names have popped up:
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-38808070


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2017)

Ryujin said:


> Agree on Michelle Gomez. She's magic.
> 
> Do you have any actors you would consider front runners, if they do go non Caucasian? Idris Elba is the first who comes to mind, but he seems to be on everyone's list. I don't have enough of a grasp on current British TV to speculate, so I'm interested in your view.




I do. I even posted his name a few posts ago!

Idris Elba is too famous now.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 31, 2017)

Morrus said:


> I do. I even posted his name a few posts ago!
> 
> Idris Elba is too famous now.




Sorry, I somehow missed it. I'll go back and see if it rings any bells. The only other non Caucasian actor of British background I could immediately think of was Ben Kingsley who is also too famous for it, at this point, and is likely thought of as Caucasian by many at any rate due to his Anglicize name.

*EDIT* Paterson Joseph, eh. Hadn't thought of him. I had no idea he was as old as he is. He could work.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 31, 2017)

I want to see a Pakistani Doctor


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 31, 2017)

I look forward to a quirkier, funny Doctor again. I'd really like to see Richard Ayoade as the new Doctor.

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> I want to see a Pakistani Doctor




Why that, specifically?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2017)

Ryujin said:


> The only other non Caucasian actor of British background I could immediately think of was Ben Kingsley who is also too famous for it, at this point, and is likely thought of as Caucasian by many at any rate due to his Anglicize name.




50% of non Caucasian actors in the US are British. You just don't know because they do good American accents.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 31, 2017)

Morrus said:


> 50% of non Caucasian actors in the US are British. You just don't know because they do good American accents.




Contrary to the Americans who try to do an English accent and end up with some Cockney+Yorkshire+Swahili abortion. I can believe it


----------



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2017)

Ryujin said:


> Contrary to the Americans who try to do an English accent and end up with some Cockney+Yorkshire+Swahili abortion. I can believe it




Some of them are very good. Meryl Streep, Gwyneth Paltrow, and Renee Zellwegger spring to mind.


----------



## Ryujin (Feb 1, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Some of them are very good. Meryl Streep, Gwyneth Paltrow, and Renee Zellwegger spring to mind.




There are certainly those who have taken a great deal of time in training for accents, but they seem in the minority. I hear more train wrecks than I do trained voices, on North American TV and in Hollywood movies.


----------



## Jester David (Feb 1, 2017)

Going with an unknown or lesser known actor always seems like a good idea. Someone who can be one famous as the Doctor rather than being a famous Doctor. Someone who can grow into the role rather than have the role modified for them. 

And I doubt it will be anyone who has worked in film. If they've started in a movie, they're too high profile...


----------



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2017)

Jester David said:


> Going with an unknown or lesser known actor always seems like a good idea. Someone who can be one famous as the Doctor rather than being a famous Doctor. Someone who can grow into the role rather than have the role modified for them.
> 
> And I doubt it will be anyone who has worked in film. If they've started in a movie, they're too high profile...




Capaldi and Eccleston had both been in movies.


----------



## Jester David (Feb 1, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Capaldi and Eccleston had both been in movies.



But not particularly major roles. Not main cast. Or even really named characters. Like Tennant in the _Goblet of Fire_. 
Anyone able to get nough film roles enough to be recognizable by name without having to Google or check IMDb us likely far too big to be the Doctor. TV is where you go to get the movie careeer (or after your film careeer is lagging).

A lot of people's casting for the Doctor seems to overlap with their casting for Bond, which feels like very different things.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2017)

Jester David said:


> But not particularly major roles. Not main cast. Or even really named characters. Like Tennant in the Goblet of Fire.




That's rather a goalpost move from "I doubt it will be anyone who has worked in film", the statement I was disagreeing with.



> Anyone able to get nough film roles enough to be recognizable by name without having to Google or check IMDb us likely far too big to be the Doctor.




Elba is a bit more famous right now but Eccleston has a solid resume. I don't need to Google or check IMDB to name a bunch of his film works and I'm no movie scholar.

[quuote]TV is where you go to get the movie careeer (or after your film careeer is lagging).[/quote]

Not these days. That was the 1990s. 

TV is no longer the red-headed stepchild of movies. Lots of major actors are in TV shows now.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 1, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Why that, specifically?




It gets away from the straight white-black race-swap meme that has increasingly become a thing (see movie Heimdal and stage Hermione) and also the third vector of the meme being Asian = Chinese. I think bringing in a whole 'other' culture for the Doctor to portray as he saves the multiverse would be interesting and of all the brown (non white, non black) people in Britain 'Pakistani' feels like a large enough recognizable demographic with a talented pool of working actors


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 1, 2017)

UK Bookmakers William Hill have put 6/1 odds on actor Ben Whishaw to replace Peter Capaldi 

Whishaw was Q in Bond:Skyfall and the voice of Paddington bear. So what do people think of him for the role

He's 36 and reasonably good looking...

http://ew.com/tv/2017/01/31/doctor-who-peter-capaldi-ben-whishaw/


----------



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> UK Bookmakers William Hill have put 6/1 odds on actor Ben Whishaw to replace Peter Capaldi
> 
> Whishaw was Q in Bond:Skyfall and the voice of Paddington bear. So what do people think of him for the role
> 
> ...




Not my choice. Young quirky white male is too boring.


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 2, 2017)

It would never happen, but I would love to see Nikolas Lloyd (a/k/a Lindybeige) in the role of the Doctor.

https://allthetropes.org/wiki/Lindybeige


----------



## Ryujin (Feb 2, 2017)

MNblockhead said:


> It would never happen, but I would love to see Nikolas Lloyd (a/k/a Lindybeige) in the role of the Doctor.
> 
> https://allthetropes.org/wiki/Lindybeige




He's too busy not releasing the further adventures of Stoke Mandeville, which I've been waiting for.


----------



## RedSiegfried (Feb 2, 2017)

Bring back Tom Baker.  Let him play the Doctor again for the next 20 years.  Pair him up with a pretty young girl reporter to keep him in line and a maybe a tough young Scotsman to take care of all the action parts.  The classic formula.

One can dream.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 2, 2017)

RedSiegfried said:


> Bring back Tom Baker.  Let him play the Doctor again for the next 20 years.  Pair him up with a pretty young girl reporter to keep him in line and a maybe a tough young Scotsman to take care of all the action parts.  The classic formula.
> 
> One can dream.




You think he's going to work till he's 100?


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 6, 2017)

how about Sacha Dawan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 6, 2017)

These days, we need an angry/grumpy Doctor.

Phillip Glenister?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 6, 2017)

I wish they could use Michelle Gomez. I suppose technically they can.


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 6, 2017)

Morrus said:


> I wish they could use Michelle Gomez. I suppose technically they can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app




hmm perhaps the Doctor could be 'lost' for a season in which the Tardis and Missy work together in order to find him - Missy effectively taking over the Doctors role in her own psychotic fashion


----------



## Jester David (Feb 8, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> hmm perhaps the Doctor could be 'lost' for a season in which the Tardis and Missy work together in order to find him - Missy effectively taking over the Doctors role in her own psychotic fashion



Or do a "lost" season and bring back McGann...

I would have loved to see them do that with Colin Baker a decade ago, and give his Doctor more of a chance and a real regeneration story...


----------



## RedSiegfried (Feb 8, 2017)

Morrus said:


> You think he's going to work till he's 100?



Yes.  But after that maybe he could take a year off before returning for another 20 years.  Not trying to be unreasonable here; I understand he's not a young man anymore.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 15, 2017)

If they don't change genders and/or ethnicity, I vote Richard Coyle.


----------



## wicked cool (Apr 24, 2017)

So far I'm giving this season a c+
1. Capaldi and new companion are good however both stories so far are just mundane. We waited an extra year so I was expecting better. It appears the effects budget is better but the water/emoji storylines just aren't cutting it.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 25, 2017)

wicked cool said:


> So far I'm giving this season a c+
> 1. Capaldi and new companion are good however both stories so far are just mundane. We waited an extra year so I was expecting better. It appears the effects budget is better but the water/emoji storylines just aren't cutting it.




Both of them were a bit naff, having a slow start, some twist and then a rush to the end. For the Pilot episode in particular I wonder if it could have been done better as a two parter. 
The girl with a star in her eye seemed to good an opportunity to leave off as mundane nope just a iris defect and the whole bit of the water being sentient and 'in love' with Bill seemed like it could have been expanded to something (I was left feeling that it would be cool to encounter the Pilot again later once it was more aware of itself)

It still seems a bit directionless at the moment. At least with both Amy and Clara their 'mysterious link' to the Doctor was established at the start, for Bill we know the Doctor took an interest in here, but I'm still vague to why...


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Apr 25, 2017)

My male pick for a new Doctor would be Alexander Seddig. Second choice, David Harewood. He is second choice simply because I want him to stay on Supergirl for a while yet. But I fracking love his natural voice, and I'd love to see him play something so different from his current role. 

I hope I don't have to explain why I want Bashir as the Doctor. 

Female Doctor, I've no idea. I'm drawing a total blank on female British actors. 

Agreed that a Pakistani Doctor would be amazing, btw.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Apr 25, 2017)

Jester David said:


> Or do a "lost" season and bring back McGann...
> 
> I would have loved to see them do that with Colin Baker a decade ago, and give his Doctor more of a chance and a real regeneration story...




I'd *pay* to watch that.


----------



## Jester David (Apr 25, 2017)

wicked cool said:


> So far I'm giving this season a c+
> 1. Capaldi and new companion are good however both stories so far are just mundane. We waited an extra year so I was expecting better. It appears the effects budget is better but the water/emoji storylines just aren't cutting it.



It's not like they spent the extra year writing. The crew was likely working on other stuff. Like _Sherlock_.

I didn't mind them. The first was slow, but it was a reintroduction to the Doctor. A slow boil to get new viewers up to speed, while old viewers were given a reason to actually care about Bill. 

The second I quite liked. But I'm an old school Who fan. I'm comfortable with the idea of spending an hour (and whole episode) building to a twist or revelation. Things picked up the pace at the end, which was good, but I think it worked because the episode was really all about getting Bill used to the Doctor and what he does. 

They were very similar to _Rose_ and _The End of the World_, albeit without the dodgy music random aliens. 



doctorbadwolf said:


> Female Doctor, I've no idea. I'm drawing a total blank on female British actors.



Let's see...
Lara Pulver, Michelle Dockery, Suranne Jones, and Alexandra Roach have been named. Jones was previously the TARDIS in _The Doctor's Wife_, which would be fun. Hayley Atwell is popular with the fans as well, formerly being Agent Carter. 
Going Scottish seems to work with Doctors, so Amy Manson or Kelly Macdonald might be fun.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 25, 2017)

I am loving Bill. Her enthusiasm and and curiosity are infectious, and I love that she's not some special "Impossible Girl" or anything. The avuncular relationship is perfect. And Capaldi is great - he's lightened up, and that in part is due to the great chemistry the two of them have. I'm hoping for a lot of fun, not too heavy on the arcs and meta-themes this year, and not too heavy on the Moffaty "I'm going to be clever" plots. 

And I can't wait to see Missy again. Still think Michelle Gomez would make a perfect Doctor if she wasn't already part of the show. Not that that is necessarily a barrier!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 25, 2017)

As plots go, I would not mind seeing a season or two of Missy playing (passing herself off) in the role of The Doctor, until the real Doctor comes forth.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm quite enjoying the new series. For some reason it's reminding me of the Tom Baker days, though the teacher/student relationship between the characters is more like the John Pertwee/Elisabeth Sladen days. I hope that it stays the course.


----------

